# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Jabberwacky, chatbot, Rollo Carpenter

## Airicist

Creator - Rollo Carpenter 

Jabberwacky on Wikipedia

chatbots.org/chatterbot/jabberwacky

----------


## Airicist

Cleverbot Talks to Jabberwacky 

 Uploaded on Dec 2, 2011




> Chatbots Cleverbot and Jabberwacky talk to each other, and hilarity ensues. The female is Cleverbot and the male is Jabberwacky.

----------

